# Migrated from BSNL to Fiber , Need new router or use existing?



## kARTechnology (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi, 
   I was using BSNL Cr@p 4MBPS Plan upto 20GB and 512 kbps for Rs.1350/month after that, it worked for few months and speed dropped verrry low, that can even browse, can't complain as they don't even bother to pick the phone, or if i go to office, they will not be there(will go for lunch, breakfast, go out blah blah)

SO i switched to APPLE Broadband, which does not even have a website, only a fb page :Apple Broadband Pvt Ltd | Facebook 
Took a new connetion yesterday, today afternoon the connection is running and speeds are good (2.75MBPS up and down!!!)
I took the package Rs.600/month 3mbps upto 30gb and 1mbps after that
they provide power for 2 hours after a powercut

It is FTTC: Fibre-to-the-Cabinet Connection, they use 24Online by elitecore, and something called cyberoam
they provide only a Cat5 cable(has only 4 wires), which i connected to laptop and that line man called up office and said to give access, I think they use MAC address because i tried connecting to pc and it said "you are not authorized to connect from this machine pls contact customer care"
If i enable in network location as "Home" I am able to see other people's PC's in "View computers and devices" :eeksign:

and i need to connect via their HTTP based login form(and minimize it and start surfing) or using 24Online client
I want to use via Wi-Fi, i have BSNL UTStarcom WA3002g4, does it work and how do i configure it?  or do I need to buy a new router suggest some with: 
I want 300N speed, usb port(for downloading) , dd-wrt support, budget 3.5K

one more question, if i can't access internet without logging in from pc how will new router(if i should buy one) connect and download during nighttime?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 27, 2013)

reliance uses a similar system too.your UTStarcom WA3002g4 should work.check in network/lan settings an option called "mac cloning/mac duplication/copy mac" option.if it is there enable it & enter your laptop/authorized computer mac address.after this login from your laptop & once connected you should be able to access net on any device connected to modem/router now.also you can not access net without logging in from authorized device but you can automate the logging process from computer using some script though it would be much better & hassle free to simply leave the pc on for downloading.it's not like you can download only during some night unlimited free time like bsnl 2-8AM slot.


----------



## kARTechnology (Mar 27, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> reliance uses a similar system too.your UTStarcom WA3002g4 should work.check in network/lan settings an option called "mac cloning/mac duplication/copy mac" option.if it is there enable it & enter your laptop/authorized computer mac address.after this login from your laptop & once connected you should be able to access net on any device connected to modem/router now.also you can not access net without logging in from authorized device but you can automate the logging process from computer using some script though it would be much better & hassle free to simply leave the pc on for downloading.it's not like you can download only during some night unlimited free time like bsnl 2-8AM slot.



I say in my old bsnl modem/router's page there was nothing like that, I remember seeing in other bsnl modem (same one but with another firmware),( mine is named dataone, my friend's is named BSNL)
I am logging in through their client software which automatically logon's for me when i connect through cat5 ethernet cable. software is "Cyberoam client for 24 online)

I asked my ISP what router should i go for, they said d link or cisco/linksys. i asked asus and they said its "failure company" "low range"
I thought of buying ASUS RT-n12u B1 but they said it a pain to configure it 
so i say Cisco e900, is it a good one, and it has dd-wrt also, are there any other routers like this?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 27, 2013)

check under advanced setup--lan options.as for cisco get this,cheaper & better:
TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com
dd-wrt support is an issue because officially dd-wrt supports v7 while latest hardware version is v8 but i don't think dd-wrt support is needed for this model.


----------



## kARTechnology (Mar 28, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> check under advanced setup--lan options.as for cisco get this,cheaper & better:
> TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com
> dd-wrt support is an issue because officially dd-wrt supports v7 while latest hardware version is v8 but i don't think dd-wrt support is needed for this model.



nope, it is not there, i will exchange my bsnl bb with my friend and see if it has one, in few days...

will ask my ISP weather they will configure TP-LINK, 

i asked them to say to me the configuration details for new router they said "if you don't do it properly it will collapse the entire network and result in downtime" but it is not that dangerous!!!
 the technicians are rude  i said that i know how to do but they they will only configure, as if there is some top secret in it 

anyone here suggest me a good router with *dd-wrt* or any other firmware support and *very long range*...Currently in on 3 mbps plan but in future may go to 15 mbps so it must give *full speed in wifi *also

i want it to be future proof like steaming *HD videos* from pc to tv???in case i get a htpc or a internet smart tv. budget is 3.5k or if really good upto 4k


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 2, 2013)

Ayone????????


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 2, 2013)

is there any particular reason for being so insistent on dd-wrt?configuring tp-link is a pretty simple task because they include the configuration setting for all major indian isp's in their setup cd & many here commented that it's just a matter of few clicks after running the setup cd.i however recommend you to learn the steps manually as it will be better in long term.configuring any adsl connection just needs simple 4-5 steps & you will never have to depend on another person/cd to configure it for you.for ~2800 you can get this model which has good range & depending on hardware version dd-wrt support too.dd-wrt is not something absolutely essential as default rom works fine most of the time not to mention that there is always a risk of bricking your router.
TP-LINK TL-WR941ND 300Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com
for dd-wrt support of various hardware versions see this thread:
DD-WRT Forum :: View topic - Will TP-Link TL-WR941ND be supported?


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 3, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> is there any particular reason for being so insistent on dd-wrt?configuring tp-link is a pretty simple task because they include the configuration setting for all major indian isp's in their setup cd & many here commented that it's just a matter of few clicks after running the setup cd.i however recommend you to learn the steps manually as it will be better in long term.configuring any adsl connection just needs simple 4-5 steps & you will never have to depend on another person/cd to configure it for you.for ~2800 you can get this model which has good range & depending on hardware version dd-wrt support too.dd-wrt is not something absolutely essential as default rom works fine most of the time not to mention that there is always a risk of bricking your router.
> TP-LINK TL-WR941ND 300Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com
> for dd-wrt support of various hardware versions see this thread:
> DD-WRT Forum :: View topic - Will TP-Link TL-WR941ND be supported?



thanks for the reply, I thought that if a model has dd-wrt or open-wrt or any other custom firmware it would be future proof
Easy configuration is not a necessity for me, i have already configured many routers, UTStarcom wa3002g4, netgear DGN1000, Dlink 2750u and a beetel modem too
i thought now i spend 2k on this, if after few months my ISP(local) will run away, i moght not go to BSNL, I might use 3g/4g dongle... if there is usb port i can share printer and usb drive, thats why...
I'm confused which one to choose
TP-LINK TL-WR941ND 300Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com
TP-LINK TL-MR3420 3G/4G Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com
TP-LINK TL-WR1043ND 300 Mbps Ultimate Wireless N Gigabit Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 3, 2013)

*www.flipkart.com/tp-link-tl-wr1043...GBV6&ref=16fa597b-7524-4601-9662-0d54170d4ec5
This router has usb port..


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 3, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> TP-LINK TL-WR1043ND 300 Mbps Ultimate Wireless N Gigabit Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com
> This router has usb port..



this has usb port but no 3g/4g
this has usb for 3g/4g TP-LINK TL-MR3420 3G/4G Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com
but cant connect pendrives!!! what should i choose??


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 3, 2013)

TP-LINK TD-W8968 300 Mbps Wireless N USB ADSL2+ Modem Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com
this will be perfect or else ask whitestar_999 he will definitely help u


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 3, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> TP-LINK TD-W8968 300 Mbps Wireless N USB ADSL2+ Modem Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com
> this will be perfect or else ask whitestar_999 he will definitely help u



hey i don't want a adsl modem  router combo, only a router


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 3, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> hey i don't want a adsl modem  router combo, only a router



I think its all in one modem 
@whitestar_999 correct me if i am wrong
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networking/172092-confused-between-3-wifi-routers-please-help.html
check thread this out


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 3, 2013)

^^you are right.

@kartechnology,W8968 is an all-in-one device which is adsl modem+wifi router+print server+usb storage sharing+3g usb modem support.though any wifi adsl modem is also a router & can be used with any cable broadband/non-adsl connection with a few extra configuration steps W8968 has an EWAN port similar to the WAN port in routers which makes it work just like a router & saves you those extra 2-3 steps in configuring it compared to adsl modem/router.


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 3, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> I think its all in one modem
> @whitestar_999 correct me if i am wrong
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networking/172092-confused-between-3-wifi-routers-please-help.html
> check thread this out





whitestar_999 said:


> ^^you are right.
> 
> @kartechnology,W8968 is an all-in-one device which is adsl modem+wifi router+print server+usb storage sharing+3g usb modem support.though any wifi adsl modem is also a router & can be used with any cable broadband/non-adsl connection with a few extra configuration steps W8968 has an EWAN port similar to the WAN port in routers which makes it work just like a router & saves you those extra 2-3 steps in configuring it compared to adsl modem/router.



WOW! never seen a router like this, awesome!! this this only model or there are still more like this???

and i connect to internet via a HTTP based logon/logoff form, not something like PPPoE... will this create problems?
I thought i could automate this using some script and a ddrwrt or any other firmware

and i got another bsnl bb modem/router it has no mac clone option...so it won't work?

*edit: Hey my somehow old bsnl bb vs working with this local cable broadband!!!!*
but i am not able to get laptop online as it says "you are not allowd to logon from this achine, call call center - they are using mac address filter

previously, when i wanted internet on laptop, i called and said to give access... then when i want desktop , i call and say again...
now should i tell the mac address of bb router to the customer care???


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 4, 2013)

that is why mac spoofing option is used usually with cable broadband.this option allow modem/router to fake any mac address so you enter the mac address of the device registered with your cable isp in modem/router mac spoofing/cloning option & after applying/reboot your router will show its mac address as the same as that of entered/registered device to your cable isp so any device connected to router will get net access because your cable isp will only see fake mac address of modem/router & not the devices behind it.if your cable isp is helpful enough to register any mac address then definitely call them to get your modem/router mac id registered(just don't tell them it is modem/router but some pc cause they may refuse otherwise).


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 4, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> that is why mac spoofing option is used usually with cable broadband.this option allow modem/router to fake any mac address so you enter the mac address of the device registered with your cable isp in modem/router mac spoofing/cloning option & after applying/reboot your router will show its mac address as the same as that of entered/registered device to your cable isp so any device connected to router will get net access because your cable isp will only see fake mac address of modem/router & not the devices behind it.if your cable isp is helpful enough to register any mac address then definitely call them to get your modem/router mac id registered(just don't tell them it is modem/router but some pc cause they may refuse otherwise).



okay i dont understand this concept fully, 
now my desktop pc's mac is registered, i am able to browse by logging in
but when router's mac is registered, how will the http client allow me to connect, means will the router hide the pc's mac addresses and show only the router's?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 4, 2013)

i was wrong earlier since i didn't thought about login process using http protocol.you should use mac spoofing option to fake the mac address of the registered pc/laptop.


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 4, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> i was wrong earlier since i didn't thought about login process using http protocol.you should use mac spoofing option to fake the mac address of the registered pc/laptop.



so new router needed for me???


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 4, 2013)

yes if your existing router does not support mac spoofing.i suggest tp-link W8968 mentioned earlier.it is a very good value for money product & its many features will make it unnecessary to upgrade for at least a couple of years.


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 4, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> yes if your existing router does not support mac spoofing.i suggest tp-link W8968 mentioned earlier.it is a very good value for money product & its many features will make it unnecessary to upgrade for at least a couple of years.



Okay my local cable says I should take the new router to their office and they will configure it for me,
They said it takes 30 minutes

But can I do it myself, cause they always say d-link or Cisco preferred, that's why

Asked weather I can buy tp-link, they said a stupid answer
Tp-link has loose connectors at backside and will be broken easily


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 4, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> Okay my local cable says I should take the new router to their office and they will configure it for me,
> They said it takes 30 minutes
> 
> But can I do it myself, cause they always say d-link or Cisco preferred, that's why
> ...



They are idiots who don't know anything don't listen them even my airtel techical deparment guy say's tp link has link down problem i.e; internet will go down again and again  never faced such type of problem since dec. when i bought w8961. and about configuring your modem well you can do it by yourself.


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 4, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> They are idiots who don't know anything don't listen them even my airtel techical deparment guy say's tp link has link down problem i.e; internet will go down again and again  never faced such type of problem since dec. when i bought w8961. and about configuring your modem well you can do it by yourself.



So I can bravely, strongly buy it?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 4, 2013)

first & most basic rule of shopping in India:*never listen to what shopkeeper says*
always learn to do things yourself if you don't want to get scammed by others.configuring any broadband connection(adsl or cable) is just a matter of 2 minutes if you know what you are doing.just tell them that you will do the configuration & ask them to give you the ip address details(only needed if your cable isp use static type,for dynamic type it is allocated automatically).


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 4, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> So I can bravely, strongly buy it?



Yes and with full confidence


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 4, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Yes and with full confidence



Will place order tomorrow
I'm on phone or I'd place it right now


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 4, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> first & most basic rule of shopping in India:*never listen to what shopkeeper says*
> always learn to do things yourself if you don't want to get scammed by others.configuring any broadband connection(adsl or cable) is just a matter of 2 minutes if you know what you are doing.just tell them that you will do the configuration & ask them to give you the ip address details(only needed if your cable isp use static type,for dynamic type it is allocated automatically).



Oh yeah, one time told BSNL that I will use multiple PC's they said they have special plans and I should get a new Aral adsl line for each computer!!!
But Google helped me....

I'm new to cable broadband. They use dynamic ip...
So after mac cloning, every device will appear as coming from same mac address??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 4, 2013)

yes.once you clone mac address of registered device & login from that device all connections seems to come from registered device.


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 6, 2013)

@whitestar_999 
could you pls help me to setup* dlink 2750u *while my tplink arrives????
and there is mac clone option but i have never configured for cable internet before (i know only dsl configuration)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 7, 2013)

in your modem/router setting go to configuration page where you select connection type as pppoe/bridge & select dynamic ip address(if your cable broadband provider does not provide details like ip address gateway etc) else select static ip & enter the details given by your cable provider.connect incoming lan wire to one of the lan port(prefer 1st lan port) & then open login page from registered device.


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 7, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> in your modem/router setting go to configuration page where you select connection type as pppoe/bridge & select dynamic ip address(if your cable broadband provider does not provide details like ip address gateway etc) else select static ip & enter the details given by your cable provider.connect incoming lan wire to one of the lan port(prefer 1st lan port) & then open login page from registered device.



from registered device? 
i have mac clone option but it is not working. after saving settings and rebooting, it is not changed in the device info page


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 9, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> in your modem/router setting go to configuration page where you select connection type as pppoe/bridge & select dynamic ip address(if your cable broadband provider does not provide details like ip address gateway etc) else select static ip & enter the details given by your cable provider.connect incoming lan wire to one of the lan port(prefer 1st lan port) & then open login page from registered device.



as you told, i have ordered it on flipkart but they cancelled it saying its out of stock after buying(CoD)
after numerous reviews i found that in tp link w8968 *port forward is not working. its a bug
*
so i don't know what to do...should i buy this? I called my isp and another man told(he was a true technician) *
you can buy what ever router you want, any router will work*

could you suggest me any other model, i saw asus rt-n13u B1 but it does not have IPV6(should i worry abt this) and external antennas(will it affect signal, i have a pretty big house) 
I like if the signal is good in 2nd floor, but it will be very nice if it will come for ground floor and 3rd floor. does the downloading really work in it?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 10, 2013)

i too have read about port forward issue in w8968 but from whatever i read it is not related to port forwarding as such but lack of local loopback.see here:
TD-W8968 virtual servers(Port Forwarding) does not have loopback function 
Td-w8968 needs new firmware update, tp-link!
also these issues are likely to be fixed by a firmware upgrade so if you can wait or take a chance then go for it else based on your range requirements you can go for this:
TP-LINK TL-WR941ND 300Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com
it has detachable antennas so you can replace them with more powerful antenna to increase range if need arise but downside is that it costs about same as 8968 with no features like usb port,3g usb support & adsl modem in 8968.


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 10, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> i too have read about port forward issue in w8968 but from whatever i read it is not related to port forwarding as such but lack of local loopback.see here:
> TD-W8968 virtual servers(Port Forwarding) does not have loopback function
> Td-w8968 needs new firmware update, tp-link!
> also these issues are likely to be fixed by a firmware upgrade so if you can wait or take a chance then go for it else based on your range requirements you can go for this:
> ...




but i need usb, btw is asus rt-n13u b1 good??? 
but it does not have *IPV6(should i worry abt this)* and internal antennas(will it affect signal, i have a pretty big house)
I like if the signal is good in 2nd floor, but it will be very nice if it will come for ground floor and 3rd floor. does the *downloading really work in it? *
any tdf member using it

so no other router is avilaable in this range except two...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 10, 2013)

don't worry about ipv6 for at least a few years to come.for review on asus rt-n13u b1 contact @dashing.sujay & @Rajesh345 as they are using this model.


----------



## kARTechnology (May 4, 2013)

BUMP!

Well i got the asus rt-n13u and had bad experiences (2 units were faulty, or did it just did'nt work for me?)
so i returned it to flipkart and refunded into wallet...

I have a cordless phone operating in the 2.4GHz range and i thought it might be interfering so i unplugged it also but it was same, wifi will disappear/wont connect to router login page..
I don't know how bsnl wa-3002g4 worked flawlessly without drops/disconnections with the cordless phone on and even the d-link 2750u too.

*
so how is this router????  	
Rs. 4,875.00*
wdr-3600 | eBay*
it has got dual band,gigabit lan/wan ports and 2 USB ports*
I know it is a bit costly, i read all amazon and newegg reviews and confused to buy this or a basic router without usb/gigabit ports/dual band...i want no dropouts or any other problems and i see many routers are defective pieces so it depends on luck,
some say its great some say its worst! so i can't decide myself


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 4, 2013)

the question is how much you need usb port,gigabit lan & dual band.why don't you go for W8968?tp-link has released a new firmware too(v130217) which should fix any issues.it has usb port as well as 3g usb modem support.


----------



## kARTechnology (May 4, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> the question is how much you need usb port,gigabit lan & dual band.why don't you go for W8968?tp-link has released a new firmware too(v130217) which should fix any issues.it has usb port as well as 3g usb modem support.



> I think i will be using that usb thingy, I am going to buy a printer soon but still confused in that matter too...
> and i feel 5.8ghz will not interfere with the cordless phone...as it is my primary phone
> I have a big collection of data about 500gb or so so i dont know right now how i am going to backup it...(I face many hdd failures-dont know why)
so if i have a gigabit, it will be future proof and i can use it for file transfers...(plan to do so)

I dont know if this tplink model i said is reliable or not...I saw many reviews saying its good and some say it is bad

I can buy that W8968, and it is also future proof with 1 usb. I feel i am missing something...


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 5, 2013)

to share a printer over wireless network you don't need to necessarily use router usb port.as for cordless phone you yourself said that your existing 2.4GHz bsnl router has no issues with it.for backing up hdd best way is to use it internally inside the pc once & after transferring all the data simply disconnect & take out the drive & pack it in its original anti-static cover & put it inside a bag or something.check this hdd health once a month by connecting it inside PC.also use a good quality ups,psu & mains voltage stabilizer(if there are frequent voltage fluctuations) but i suggest turning off pc during the times of heavy voltage fluctuations or run the pc using ups/inverter with mains power turned off.


----------



## kARTechnology (May 5, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> to share a printer over wireless network you don't need to necessarily use router usb port.as for cordless phone you yourself said that your existing 2.4GHz bsnl router has no issues with it.for backing up hdd best way is to use it internally inside the pc once & after transferring all the data simply disconnect & take out the drive & pack it in its original anti-static cover & put it inside a bag or something.check this hdd health once a month by connecting it inside PC.also use a good quality ups,psu & mains voltage stabilizer(if there are frequent voltage fluctuations) but i suggest turning off pc during the times of heavy voltage fluctuations or run the pc using ups/inverter with mains power turned off.



I have a old pc, it has a gigabit ethernet port, so it will be useful for transfering files...in future maybe if i make a nas or download box? 
PSU: corsair cx430v2
UPS: APC 600va
no voltage fluctuations at all

is anyone in thinkdigit have w8968 and have any issues with wifi droppings? it is my main oncern, i wasd frustrated when it happened with the bith rt-n13u units


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 5, 2013)

you can always return it.if i remember correctly flipkart's 30 days return policy is no questions asked.also the usual 100mbps lan can transfer about 35gb in 1 hour while 1gbps lan can transfer ~150-200GB in 1 hour(only limiting factor here being the hdd average transfer speed).as you can see you don't need gigabit lan unless you are moving 200GB+ data frequently/daily.


----------



## kARTechnology (May 5, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> you can always return it.if i remember correctly flipkart's 30 days return policy is no questions asked.also the usual 100mbps lan can transfer about 35gb in 1 hour while 1gbps lan can transfer ~150-200GB in 1 hour(only limiting factor here being the hdd average transfer speed).as you can see you don't need gigabit lan unless you are moving 200GB+ data frequently/daily.



yes FK's has 30 day replacement  (i got asus rt-n13u from them and returned the 2 products which were both defective...)

now the tp-link wdr3600 is not in FK(i asked them they said they dont know when they will stock that model...)
only on ebay so i need to talk to seller


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 5, 2013)

i just checked & flipkart page is showing status as "in stock".
TP-LINK TD-W8968 300 Mbps Wireless N USB ADSL2+ Modem Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com


----------



## kARTechnology (May 6, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> i just checked & flipkart page is showing status as "in stock".
> TP-LINK TD-W8968 300 Mbps Wireless N USB ADSL2+ Modem Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com




I mean the wdr-3600


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 6, 2013)

no need for wdr-3600 because its biggest advantage is gigabit lan which as i mentioned is not so essential for you unless you are moving 200GB+ data daily/frequently.


----------

